# credit card payment Status



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

My application was received on 12th May but still amount is not charged on my credit card.
Is this expected?
Is there anyone else on whose card the amount is charged?

Thanks

Regards, 
Ash


----------



## abhishek82 (Mar 13, 2014)

by now what i read ppl whose application reached on 8/9th may are getting charged..wait for few more days..you will get some initmation


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

By the way I just checked my delivery status.
It was delivered on 8th May and somebody called Mike received the same.
I have one question, if payment is charged can I expect my application is accepted for further processing?
If not charged in 2-3 days, then can I assume as rejected?
Just keeping my fingers crossed.
:fingerscrossed:



Regards,
Ash



abhishek82 said:


> by now what i read ppl whose application reached on 8/9th may are getting charged..wait for few more days..you will get some initmation


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
Still not charged.
I hope my application is not rejected.

Regards,
Ash


ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the way I just checked my delivery status.
> It was delivered on 8th May and somebody called Mike received the same.
> ...


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Friends,

Just a question.

If I forgot to sign payment request form, will they reject application or communicate with me to re send that form?

Regards,
Ash


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just a question.
> 
> ...


Hi asphin,

Currently 8 & 9 are being charged so don't worry your turn is soon to come


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

hey guys,

can someone tell me how can you track which date applications are being charged/processed anytime?
And does processing time depend on category one applies under?


Ashpin,

Can you please confirm which NOC category you applied under? Did you get any acknowledge in email or other medium from CIC?

All d best..!!


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I am also quite tensed now.
I applied under 2173. 
According to people in this forum application received on 8 and 9 are being charged.
I am hearing this reply since last week but my application still not charged.
I mentioned my credit card in the application.

I am just keeping fingers crossed.

But I think it is going to be rejected as it is still not charged.

Regards,
Ash



jacks12 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> can someone tell me how can you track which date applications are being charged/processed anytime?
> And does processing time depend on category one applies under?
> ...


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Ash, Unless payment is honored by bank you will not get any intimation, what if payment is rejected by bank as request is submitted from foreign country, better call you credit card department and give standing instruction to accept and honor payment of CAD $ amount.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I already checked with bank.
So far they have not received any request.
Let us see what happens next.


Regards,
Ash


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Going through discussion, I feel it's better to send DD instead of Credit card, as it will avoid possibility of payment rejection.

Ashpin,

Any specific reason, u did not send DD instead of CC?

Thanks.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I agree send DD.
I did not anticipate this, otherwise I would have used DD only.



Regards,
Ash



jacks12 said:


> Going through discussion, I feel it's better to send DD instead of Credit card, as it will avoid possibility of payment rejection.
> 
> Ashpin,
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just a question.
> 
> ...


I am sorry buddy missing to put your signature on the Payment request form is a big mistake. Many applications have been rejected in the past for this reason. So rather than using CC/DD the issue here is in being careless. You can select either mode as long as you are very careful with your application. 

My suggestion would be to start preparing to send a new application asap.


----------

